

The Essential Perl Hacker's Toolkit - Slides from YAPC::NA 2012 - hercynium
http://www.slideshare.net/hercynium/the-essential-perl-hackers-toolkit

======
hercynium
PDF of the handout listing all the modules and then some is here:
<http://perl.scaffidi.net/TEPHT-List2.pdf>

